# Spur or spurless revolver.....whats your choosing?



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

I am particularly looking at the ruger sp101 spurless stainless steel. My dad is also looking at it as well. He was a LEO with the state police and old habits die hard. The spurless bugs him because he wants that option. I asked him at what point with the police did he cock it back whether to use it or actually use it...his reply...never.....again...old habits....


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the Ruger SP101 Hammerless .357 and love it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I like being able to cock the thing because it doesn't take so much force to pull the trigger if it is cocked. My hands are sometimes stiff and sore.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you're going to carry it concealed in a pocket, hammerless makes more sense, but the ability to shoot single action DOES make it easier to aim.

You could always grind down a spur to a slightly raised knob, which would give you the benefits of both styles


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I like to hear the sound when I cock it back.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

With the exposed hammer, is how I have my two Ruger GP-100 revolvers with the 6' heavy bull barrels and adjustable target sights. They both are chambered in .357 magnum. I carry those in a western style holster and belt combo.

With a concealed (hammerless) hammer revolver - the long pull of the trigger may shift the aim, by your pulling to one side or the other.

That may be why all of my handguns (revolvers and semi-auto pistols) have exposed hammers.

pancho - you can also half cock the firing mechanism by using your thumb with an exposed hammer, and spin the cylinder. Just like in the Western movies..


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

radiofish said:


> With the exposed hammer, is how I have my two Ruger GP-100 revolvers with the 6' heavy bull barrels and adjustable target sights. They both are chambered in .357 magnum. I carry those in a western style holster and belt combo.
> 
> With a concealed (hammerless) hammer revolver - the long pull of the trigger may shift the aim, by your pulling to one side or the other.
> 
> ...


Yes, and it looks so much better when standing in front of the mirror practicing my fast draw. Maybe I had better keep that to myself.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Itâs really a matter of choice, but it can also be a training issue.

Cocking the hammer often becomes a âcrutchâ for not taking the time/practice to become competent with the DA trigger pull. Instead of practicing the DA pull, which is what you'll most likely end up using in a SD/HD event, people cock the hammer to be able to hit easier. 

I often see the same thing at matches with the DA/SA auto folks, when they practice at the range, they cock the hammer, or just leave it cocked after chambering a round. But, in a match, they must start with the hammer down, and more often than not that first shot isnât going to be a good one. 

A few years ago I switched from a 1911 to a SIG220ST DA/SA. I literally spent about a 1000 rounds doing nothing but double taps to get used to that first DA pull, then transition to the SA pull. Iâm now back to 1911s. I can shoot the DA/SA âOKâ, but that first shot takes longer as I have to concentrate more, it's a skill that must be maintained. 

Iâd guess Iâd say the hammer is an option if you have the discipline to practice both, or the physical need to have to cock it. Primarily a range gun, Iâd want a hammer spur. Primarily a SD gun, Iâd go hammerless. 

Chuck


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

radiofish said:


> With a concealed (hammerless) hammer revolver - the long pull of the trigger may shift the aim, by your pulling to one side or the other.



I never had any problem hitting the target exactly where I wanted to hit it. Do not find the above true at all, but then, this is the gun I practice with. What I am used to. It's the gun I carry with me on my farm.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i must have spent to much time with single action revolvers , the cock is in the draw after you clear leather ,as your bringing the revolver to the target the hammer gets pulled .

oh never mind mine are all single action 

i guess i like the spur unless it is a small pocket gun


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Even though all of our handguns have spurs (exposed hammers), I'd recommend a spurless if you plan on carrying the revolver in your pocket or in a purse. The hammer can get caught in those carry modes. Also, if you have plan on holstering the revolver and you have "love handles" the spur is gonna stick you in the side making that form of carry uncomfortable.

My recommendation is if you have a double-action revolver, practice with it in the double action mode. If you ever find yourself in a defensive situtation where you need to use the revolver quickly, you are going to be shooting in double action.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Even though all of our handguns have spurs (exposed hammers), I'd recommend a spurless if you plan on carrying the revolver in your pocket or in a purse. The hammer can get caught in those carry modes. Also, if you have plan on holstering the revolver and you have "love handles" the spur is gonna stick you in the side making that form of carry uncomfortable.
> 
> My recommendation is if you have a double-action revolver, practice with it in the double action mode. If you ever find yourself in a defensive situtation where you need to use the revolver quickly, you are going to be shooting in double action.


I grew up shooting DA revolvers in SA Mode.
Then I had a Range instructor who insisted that we learn to shoot a DA revolver the "Correct way".
I have to say, it took some real practice on my part...ingrained habits are hard to break.. maybe I'm a slow-learner.
Now, I always shoot my revolvers in DA mode. It's all in learning how.
And, DA is quicker. Hey, look at Jerry Miculek, what is it 36 rounds through 2 revolvers in 6 seconds? And, every shot a bullseye.

I just bought a little Ruger LCR DA hammerless revolver, for a pocket gun.
DSW wants me to dress up, & tuck my shirt tails in. At 13 oz. it's a great little .38 special.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Old John said:


> ....And, DA is quicker. Hey, look at Jerry Miculek, what is it 36 rounds through 2 revolvers in 6 seconds? And, every shot a bullseye.....


I actually posted a link here once to a YouTube of Miculek shooting 12 rounds out of a revolver in less than 3 seconds....amazing. Now I have to go find a YouTube for the the 36 rounds in 6 seconds clip!

I've always said that a practiced shooter can load and shoot a revolver as fast as a 1911.....the key is using a revolver than loads with moonclips. All three of our .45acp revolvers load with moonclips.

If I was in the market for a small, lightweight pocket gun, I'd be seriously considering the S&W 442 Pro....


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,
As Cabin fever said, and I'd like to stress and or reinforce. 
If your carrying a double action revolver and don't have physical limitations weak or arthritic hands. (although I bet the more you do the less they hurt, thats the way it works with mine) shoot them primarily double action as in just pulling the trigger back to fire! 
I spent so much time shooting this way when I was a cop I'm a better shot double action than I am single action with a revolver. Entirly weird but I can prove it any day on the range. Scince I became a regular citizen I have worked at improving my single action, specificly shooting NRA 2700 (formal target shooting with lots of rules and retrictions) which forces me to do it there way.
Of course if your Like Greencounty Pete and shooting antiques  
Yes I know Pete very sturdy just even older school than me!

I have both spured 3 inch heavy barreled model 36 (Chiefs Special) and a hidden spur 3" heavy barreled model 49 (bodyguard) for concealed carry both are in 38 special I have to be going to the libary, church, or temple or some other very low threat, dress cloths situation for me to carry that light.
The mdl 49 was my second gun when I was coping it sat in an upside down clamshell in my left armpit under my uniform blouse. Between the front and back halves of my body armor. There is more than one S&W collector wimpering when they found out I was using it every day ( I guess its a rather rare variation) But they both shoot to point of aim at 7 yards with hot 38 spl 158 grain HP's.
With a pair of speed loaders it makes a nice light carry without my feeling naked.
I remember thinking the mdl 49 being strange/ugly when it was new but its one of the few pistols I still own 30 + years later. Now it just looks right!
For a smooth confident draw I can really recomend the spurless the lack of single action is really minor point. If you need it when the SHTF you really need it and will not remember if it was an effort. Ripping your shirt and or putting cuts on your torso will happen if you concealed cary a spured pistol even most semi auto's with hammers.
If the hammer spur hangs up when you really need a gun, it will suck! They seem to be much more of a problem in shoulder holsters. than ITB or OTB holsters but if your shirt is likely to bunch around your waist they can also cause problems.
A drill I aways do when I get to the range, is to place a target at 7 yards 
(do we need to discuss why 7 yards?)
Put on my hearing/eye protection if I'm out at the outdoor range,(and almost always alone and or 100 yards from the nearest shooter) I put my back to the target raise my hands up in the surrender position. then turn and draw as fast as I can safely and put all the rounds in the gun into the target ,reload and put all of those in or as near as I can to the target. Shooting as quickly as I can find the front sight and the target and squeeze the trigger.
This without touching the holster or, gun or speed loaders,or spare magazines. Before the draw. So I am forced to work with the equipment just as they hang.
This has cause me over the years to develop and change in equipment, firearms and techniques. To suit my real world situations (like my growing belly).
If I'm going to be carrying the light rig I will try and take it out and practise with it so I'm as confident I'm ready.
A former significant other who used to drag me to weddings ---- near every weekend (Polish Catholic with a huge close family) Learning to polka, by being thrown around by a 300lb great Aunt was a real experiance. She learned to tell if I had practised with the rig I was carying by how confident I looked!
Well Hadn't ment to right a chapter Hope this helps.
Dutch


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> I actually posted a link here once to a YouTube of Miculek shooting 12 rounds out of a revolver in less than 3 seconds....amazing. Now I have to go find a YouTube for the the 36 rounds in 6 seconds clip!
> 
> I've always said that a practiced shooter can load and shoot a revolver as fast as a 1911.....the key is using a revolver than loads with moonclips. All three of our .45acp revolvers load with moonclips.
> 
> If I was in the market for a small, lightweight pocket gun, I'd be seriously considering the S&W 442 Pro....


Nice pistol, just looks like there is a part missing.


----------



## gwhilikerz (Aug 7, 2006)

When I practice with a small revolver I like to fire the first 5 shots deliberately and as accurately as possible at about five yards. This calls for cocking the hammer. After that all my shooting is double action since cocking will only come into play if I'm dispatching a snake or other non-man critter.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

That small clicking noise it makes when you cock it can be a scarry sound in the dark of the night. Especially if you are not the one doing the cocking.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

There's always a compromise - check out a S&W 642 which can be had with a shrouded hammer. You can shoot it single action if you really want to and it won't get snagged if you chose to use it as a pocket gun.


----------

